Ask HN: What is the best certificates for Full-stack Developers in 2020? - ausdev
======
mattcdrake
Certificates act as a great filtering mechanism for developers - if a company
highly values them, the dev should skip that job application.

Seriously though, placing high value on industry certs is a red flag that they
don't know how to hire devs. I don't know if that's a variable worth
optimizing for.

------
giantg2
Experience is king. That said, if the company has an AWS contract, then the
company might get a break on pricing depending on the number of certified
people. That could make you more attractive.

If you are an ASC or in other security related position, then a GSEC or CISSP
might be helpful. It seems security positions tend to focus more on certs and
credentialing.

------
smabie
Probably the best certificate is not having any. In all honesty, I think a lot
of employers would consider it a red flag as certificates are far from the
norm for software engineering.

